# What is the difference in these Wacom tablets?



## eric-holmes (May 27, 2010)

As fathers day approaches this month, my wife will be getting me a present. I was thinking about getting a table.  Everyone on here raves about how good they are and how much they love them. So what is the difference between these two? 

Wacom - Bamboo Pen and Touch Tablet - Black - CTH460

Wacom - Bamboo Pen and Tablet - Black - CTL460

or if someone has a better idea for something in that price range.


----------



## mrpink (May 27, 2010)

one supports "Touch" which means you can use it like a trackpad on a laptop- very handy for web surfing.  They both support the pen feature, I use this for editing only.





p!nK


----------



## eric-holmes (May 27, 2010)

Is the touch worth the extra $?


----------



## eric-holmes (May 28, 2010)

Bump


----------

